# Packer and Lambeau



## tedatac1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Today as the dogs were running around the house, I managed to capture some pictures of them.

Packer:

























Lambeau:

















I managed to get a couple pictures of Izabell, our husky. This is the best one:


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

They r so cute 
I love goldens and husky


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Such wonderful expressions. Makes you melt. I love the names, Packer and Lambeau, cute. No doubt you are a Green Bay fan. Go Packers!!


----------



## tedatac1 (Aug 15, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> Such wonderful expressions. Makes you melt. I love the names, Packer and Lambeau, cute. No doubt you are a Green Bay fan. Go Packers!!


I sure think that Packer was confused during the football season, with all the 'Go Packers' cheering! Here's a extra pic of Lambeau, wearing his Packers bandana


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok just gotta say I love your dogs names!! I'm living in the UK right now but born and bred in Madison! Bet you had fun squeezing your guys during that Super Bowl win! They are beautiful.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures. I see your dogs are John Deere fans as well.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful pictures and beautiful dogs!!

Where did you buy the John Deere toy?


----------



## tedatac1 (Aug 15, 2010)

The John Deere toys are some of their favorite toys (Packer even has a John Deere collar and leash). We have 4 of the bones (as soon in the pictures) and I think 2 tractors, neither of which I can find currently (Lambeau likes hiding them).
All the John Deere toys, as well as the leash and collar, were bought at Tractor Supply Company.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking crew you have there.


----------

